# hawk got pigeon



## octavia137 (Nov 24, 2007)

well hawk got yet another pigeon,he ate one by the cope a few months back, now this time my husband scared him away, but the pigeon wing seems to be damged, puncture wound by his side,his bleeding has stop .but he cannot walk, I think he might die, so how can i make him comfortable till he pass away


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your bird, and this newly injured pigeon.

I have had a few pigeons attacked by hawks and we were able to rescue them even with injuries they can be helped.

Where are you located? Perhaps we can find a rehabber in your area.


----------



## octavia137 (Nov 24, 2007)

we are located here in louisville kentucky


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Depending on how severe the puncture wound is, there's a good chance the bird will survive. Do you think it's leg is broken? Any possibility of pictures? First thing you need to do is clean the wound. I've use peroxide, dilluted 10 to 1 to clean wounds. I guess you could also use a saline solution. Also, the bird needs to be put on anti-biotics for about 5 to 7 days. I've had a few hit by hawks, but only one was seriously injured and she survived. Her crop was ripped open, but hubby sewed her up and she's good as new now. Also, keep the bird inside where it's warm if possible.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's a fancier in Elizabethtown, KY. If you want his info, I can send it to you in a Private message. He may even know someone closer to you.


----------



## octavia137 (Nov 24, 2007)

tHANK YOU, i WOULD CALL AND SEE IF , i CAN GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM, the poor little bird is just a baby pigeon maybe two months old, hubby bought him from a friend, here in kentucky it seems like there are hawks everywhere, we have her inside the house ,in one of the back rooms, which there is already another baby pigeon there, mother and father abandoned the poor baby pigeon ,we had to hand feed he or she, that baby is doing awesome, hopeful we can place he or she in the coope soon with the other birds, Thank you for all the help you can offer, God Bless


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PM on it's way........good luck


----------

